# What If Geckos Sounded Like Yoshi From Mario?



## Nero Egernia (Nov 27, 2016)

I thought this was pretty funny, and thought it was worth sharing.


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 27, 2016)

OMG!

This is wonderful!!!!

I'm a Nintendo Fangirl and even more so Yoshi!!! Eek!

Thanks for sharing this, you've made my bloody day!! <3


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 28, 2016)

Stompsy said:


> OMG!
> 
> This is wonderful!!!!
> 
> ...



I'm glad I made your day. I grew up playing Mario and other Nintendo games. Yoshi's Island and Yoshi's Story were some of my favourites.


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 28, 2016)

Mine too!

I still play them today.


----------

